# What song is this?



## Fantikus (Apr 28, 2013)

Can someone tell me what this song is?
I know its Pau Collier but i dont know the name.






It starts at 0:40


----------



## Benny (Feb 4, 2013)

And can you help me recognize this? Who is the composer?




It's beautiful!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Fantikus said:


> Can someone tell me what this song is?
> I know its Pau Collier but i dont know the name.
> 
> 
> ...


okay - no song there


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Benny said:


> And can you help me recognize this? Who is the composer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Benny - I've replied to this request on another thread that you asked the question on.


----------

